# Installed VPN Client -> Can't Access Workgroup



## ssbsts (Jun 13, 2008)

I have XP Pro w/SP2 installed(fresh). The idea is that I would be able to access my linux box via a samba server. So I checked my workgroup to make sure I could see my own computer there which I can. I have not yet set up the linux box or the samba server, so that is not the issue.

In order for me to log on to my company's network and access resources, emails, etc I use a vpn client, specifically Checkpoint VPN-1 Secure Client. I installed this and was able to log on to the company network and view emails, everything was great. But I tried to look at the workgroup and I was not allowed access. Something about not having the proper privileges or something even though I am the admin on my computer. Anyhow, I uninstalled the vpn client and then I could access the workgroup again. Went through that a couple of times and I think its safe to say that its the vpn client that is blocking me from accessing it. I have XP firewall turned off.

Any thoughts or hints on how to bypass this or fix it?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Most VPN clients restrict any other network activity by design when the VPN tunnel is active, it's the way it works. Think about it, that's why you use a VPN, to make sure that there is no outside access to the company network.


----------



## ssbsts (Jun 13, 2008)

johnwill, it makes sense that I would not be able to access the samba shares if I was connected via the VPN to my work network. However, if I disable the VPN software, I would think that I could access my home network shares, correct? If simply installing the software completely disables my ability to share files on a home network then it seems a bit controlling. Is there any way around this that you know of? 

I really appreciate you responding.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, it depends on the VPN client. The ones I've used only restricted other network activity when the VPN tunnel was active. With the VPN disabled, it shouldn't block sharing. That being said, I've seen a number of cases where we had to uninstall the VPN client to get file/print sharing working.


----------

